# Gas job better then diesel heres why........



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

Gonna lay it right out there and tell ya that a gas jobs better then a diesel in the plowing line of work. Heres why:

Gas trucks are cheaper to buy

Gas costs less then diesel

Gas engines are cheaper to fix then diesel

Gas engines cost less to change the oil

Gas trucks dont have injector pump failures

Gas trucks will start no matter how cold and dont need to be plugged in

Gas transmissions shift faster then diesels when plowing

Sure diesel has more torque and somewhat better fuel economy but at what cost?

Profits are larger with gas trucks then with diesels because there is less to go wrong

Diesel is noisey and customers dont wanna be woken up late at night hearing glug glug glug glug. Plus diesel stinks. 

What do you think?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

You forgot the most important part:

Diesels weigh more, so they should have duallies up front to carry the extra weight. Thereby increasing tyre costs.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

BigBladePusher;1531751 said:


> Gonna lay it right out there and tell ya that a gas jobs better then a diesel in the plowing line of work. Heres why:
> 
> Gas trucks are cheaper to buy
> Diesel has a better resale
> ...


I think everything you said can be countered. Its all a matter of preference, who cares??


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

i care thats why i put the post up i want to know what people think. i think gas jobs are awesome if someone can prove me wrong then il consider a diesel.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

BigBladePusher;1531837 said:


> i care thats why i put the post up i want to know what people think. i think gas jobs are awesome if someone can prove me wrong then il consider a diesel.


You are incredible! Please take the time to learn about life and our industry. After you learn about both maybe someone will listen.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

i have been plowing for 40 years. always used a gas truck. my nephew is trying to tell me diesel is better so i posted my stance on the situation. now i would like to hear others takes on it. is that really that bad?


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I have two gas trucks. I have plowed with a diesel before. Diesel has more power the a gas truck. I will be getting a diesel as my next truck. I haul a trailer around 90% of the time so the extra power/fuel economy will come on handy. Once my two gas trucks totally **** the bed I will only buy diesel trucks.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

i agree the diesel has more torque but its so expensive i dont see the justification in the cost. has anyone done a cost comparison mile for mile the gas vs the diesel?


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

plus it seems like alot of guys just drive diesels to soup them up, i want regular power rig thats not gonna break the tires loose everytime i tap the thrttle


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

who cares??? gas is better in certain circumstances, diesel is better in others. it depends on what the truck is being used for. if your gas truck has served you well for 40 years than stick with it, but don't go spouting off it's better than a diesel truck unless you have actually run one and have real world experience to make that claim. 

whats next? you and your nephew then have arguments over whether a gas ford is better than a gas chevy? then we need to solve that dispute for you too?

if you are happy with your truck, and your nephew is happy with his - then leave it at that. or maybe you guys like to look for things to argue about?


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

just lookin for valid points from eaither side no need to turn it into something else and side track the thread. i think gas is better but i have not alot of experiance with diesels in trucks so i am asking peole here who do, if you have experiance post if not then dont.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

i know diesel have a problem with fuel gelling up when its cold gas neverhad that problem. do they make additives for the diesels now?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

like anything else, there are pros & cons to either...depends on your own needs/requirements. 

Two things that keep me in a diesel are power & torque. I can run vast amounts of heavy snow on long runs w/ minimal strain on the engine and drive train. Also, I can tow heavy equipment in high traffic areas w/ greater ease and quicker response, thus being less of a hazard when jumping on a busy freeway. 

Yes, I would like to not have to deal w/ some of the mechanical issues which I've had to contend with on my diesels...but for me, the benefits usually out weight the negatives. Resale is also a factor.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

Everything I own for truck are diesels, never had a gel up (most stations have "winterblend" fuel to prevent that), yes diesel costs more, but as a rule they get better fuel mileage. Oil changes also cost more, but I am on a 6500 mile oil change interval (double what yours is on your gasser I assume) thus making it about the cost since I only have to change it half as often. You saying that the transmissions shift slower is odd, chances are it's the same tranny behind the diesel engine as the gasser (in most cases). Also a well maintained diesel engine will probably long outlast a well maintained gasoline engine. About your injector pump failures, you mean to tell me you've never lost a fuel pump or had a carburetor mess up?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

if you have no experience with diesels and are looking for opinions then why is the thread titled, 

"Gas job better then diesel heres why........"

it's clear your mind is made up and that you do not care about the opinion of others. 

glad to hear gas has served you well for 40 years - if ain't broke then don't fix it.

you are looking here for justification of your opinion so that you can throw it back in your nephews face. but you will come to find that most guys here understand that there is not a clear winner in the gas vs diesel conversation. 

the only way to settle this is to take your nephew outback and whoever is left standing wins the arguement. be sure to record it and post the video here.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Welp, I presented a fact once before in BBP's threads, but it disappeared. So I'll keep my mouth shut. 

But what I said was true. 

Yes, all diesels gel up regularly. I spend more time ungelling my diesels than I do plowing.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

dfd9;1531879 said:


> Welp, I presented a fact once before in BBP's threads, but it disappeared. So I'll keep my mouth shut.
> 
> But what I said was true.
> 
> Yes, all diesels gel up regularly. I spend more time ungelling my diesels than I do plowing.


a $9.00 bottle of power-service that will treat a few hundred gallons of fuel would eliminate that...


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

abbottfarm;1531882 said:


> a $9.00 bottle of power-service that will treat a few hundred gallons of fuel would eliminate that...


My apologies.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

BigBladePusher;1531864 said:


> do they make additives for the diesels now?


SERIOUSLY???????????? You know this little about diesels????

Do yourself a major favor and PLEASE forget that diesels even exist.



linckeil;1531878 said:


> if you have no experience with diesels and are looking for opinions then why is the thread titled,
> 
> "Gas job better then diesel heres why........"
> 
> it's clear your mind is made up and that you do not care about the opinion of others.


My thoughts exactly. Stop wasting yours and our time and go back to thinking that gas powered is the only option.



dfd9;1531879 said:


> Yes, all diesels gel up regularly. I spend more time ungelling my diesels than I do plowing.


That is 100% YOUR FAULT.
Pretreat your fuel and you won't have any issues. 
Pay attention to the weather forecasts and treat the fuel before it gets cold. Fuel treatment is incredibly cheap insurance compared to the time it takes to ungel.
I'd question if some one was qualified to own a diesel if they don't know this one extremely simple and basic part of having a diesel.

As for the topic of the thread, I've got both a v-10 gas and a 7.3L diesel.

I wish I had two diesels.

The better power returns from the diesel when plowing/towing are far worth any maintenance cost offsets.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

BigBladePusher;1531855 said:


> i agree the diesel has more torque but its so expensive i dont see the justification in the cost. has anyone done a cost comparison mile for mile the gas vs the diesel?


Yes. Comparisons abound. You should easily get a deluge of such information by googling for it. I went to google and typed _plowing gas_ and the auto-suggest feature finished it with _vs diesel_.
https://www.google.com/search?q=plo...ra&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest&tbs=li:1

The second result is even a thread right here on Plowsite.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=46163



BigBladePusher;1531863 said:


> just lookin for valid points from eaither side no need to turn it into something else and side track the thread. i think gas is better but i have not alot of experiance with diesels in trucks so i am asking peole here who do, if you have experiance post if not then dont.


It seems that perhaps you are new to the internet or to forums (if my previous assessment is incorrect). Please be aware that this subject is one that has been explored quite thoroughly and repeatedly on every forum where it is relevant (and many where it is not); it is well known as a touchy issue where you cannot get a decent discussion from a well-asked question, let alone a post like yours.



abbottfarm;1531877 said:


> Also a well maintained diesel engine will probably long outlast a well maintained gasoline engine. About your injector pump failures, you mean to tell me you've never lost a fuel pump or had a carburetor mess up?


A well-maintained gasoline engine will outlast the vehicle anyway...the common fascination with engine longevity is misplaced, IMO.

Who the hell has a carburetor? I mean, besides what BigBladePusher had 40 years ago...and besides the 1980 Buick I drive to work every day.



linckeil;1531878 said:


> if you have no experience with diesels and are looking for opinions then why is the thread titled,
> 
> "Gas job better then diesel heres why........"
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

im looking to see if anyone has done a mile per mile comparison on the cost of a diesel and gas truck. including resale, maintenence, fuel cost, depreciation. so that i can see on a cost basis if the diesel even comes close. the less you spend the more you make right?


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

BigBladePusher;1531905 said:


> im looking to see if anyone has done a mile per mile comparison on the cost of a diesel and gas truck. including resale, maintenence, fuel cost, depreciation. so that i can see on a cost basis if the diesel even comes close. the less you spend the more you make right?


I really don't care if the gas comes out less. A diesel will out pull a gas all day long and twice on sunday.
All things being equal any way. Same truck, gearing, weight, wind, horse power etc. The diesel will just simply out perform.

To prove my point look at semi trucks and locomotives.....
A gas powered unit just wouldn't get the job done.
In pickups some folks such as yourself will accept a gasser because of the supposed benefits. 
Myself and others drive diesels because we prefer to pull our trailers in a manner that is superior to gas power.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

BPS#1;1531894 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Stop wasting yours and our time and go back to thinking that gas powered is the only option.


He is not capable of wasting your time or mine. Only you choose whether to waste your time.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

i know you dont care if diesel comes out less but i do because i want to make a larger profit. LESS SPEND = MORE GAINED. isnt that the point of efficient business men???


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

why are you taking about semis and locomotives. I AM TALKING ABOUT THE COST TO RUN A GAS TRUCK TO PLOW SNOW FOR A PROFIT VERSES A DIESEL TRUCK TO PLOW SNOW FOR A PROFIT. not to tow a 53 foot trailer or 100 rail road cars. TO PUSH A SNOW BLADE AS CHEAP AS POSSIBLE...................


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

Thats like you telling me your boat gets better mileage then my snowmobile when we are up in the mountains on 3 feet of powder!!!!!!!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

BigBladePusher;1531921 said:


> i know you dont care if diesel comes out less but i do because i want to make a larger profit. LESS SPEND = MORE GAINED. isnt that the point of efficient business men???


How about this one to chew on.

My diesel gets A LOT better mileage pulling my lawncare trailer. Even with the added cost for diesel at today's prices for gas and diesel in my area my diesel will be .075 PER MILE less in fuel costs. That adds up very quickly if you drive any miles and keep a diesel more than one or two years.

Now I'm assuming that my gasser would get 8 pulling my lawn trailer. I know it only does 9 pulling a air compressor doing blow outs. Heck if it does worse than I think and only got 7 mpgs then the savings would be even bigger to run the diesel. 
So for me...... the diesel makes more sense and does a superior job of towing while its at it.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

BigBladePusher;1531926 said:


> why are you taking about semis and locomotives. I AM TALKING ABOUT THE COST TO RUN A GAS TRUCK TO PLOW SNOW FOR A PROFIT VERSES A DIESEL TRUCK TO PLOW SNOW FOR A PROFIT. not to tow a 53 foot trailer or 100 rail road cars. TO PUSH A SNOW BLADE AS CHEAP AS POSSIBLE...................





BigBladePusher;1531929 said:


> Thats like you telling me your boat gets better mileage then my snowmobile when we are up in the mountains on 3 feet of powder!!!!!!!


Hardly the same thing.

But your hard head is already made up as to which is best so get to liking you a gasser.
Its obvious that you didn't really come here with an open mind. Either that or you are really good at making it look like your mind is already made up.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

good points you made. im only using the truck to plow so i can see why if you use a truck all year for different things it could work. but im looking for strictly plowing in this truck, not towing a locomotive, a trailer, or a compressor, or a car trailer. just plowing and im trying to see a cost comparison to someone who uses a truck soly for plowing thanks


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

plus in a gas truck if you break down out in the woods in a worst case scenario blizzard you can use gas from the tank to light a fire to stay warm. try doing that with diesel!!!!!!


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

so does anyone here run a gas and diesel truck that can give me a cost comparison???


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

someone must have a gas and diesel to plow with to share theier exprieance


----------



## Snow King 454 (Dec 7, 2012)

BigBladePusher;1531955 said:


> someone must have a gas and diesel to plow with to share theier exprieance


Yes i run both Diesel and gas. Gas is a more cost effective way to go.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

ALL the large professional companies run diesel plow trucks here. Elevation sucks the power out of gas motors. Take 2 trucks side by side, 1 gas, 1 diesel and run them up a mountain pass of which we have many, The gas will be at least 1 gear lower pulling the same grade.......................


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

i dont live in alaska i live in new england so the elevation does not matter.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

im looking to upgrade my truck no need to throw digs on my older truck its paid for. i like the gas but people tell me diesel is better thats why i asked HERE


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

time to wrap this one up and move on since some can't do what I suggested


----------

